# Firefox stopped working correctly on my system.



## ziomario (Dec 1, 2022)

Today I've launched Firefox like every day but I found a bad surprise. It does not work anymore. I see a lot of error messages. I really don't know what's the real problem. Actually Firefox does not allow me to reproduce correctly any streaming video found on the various web sites. It stops even before to start reproducing.


```
[marietto@marietto ~]$ firefox

Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci (t=0.221039) [GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 58: Error: Can't find profile directory.
[2022-12-01T14:08:31Z ERROR glean_core::metrics::ping] Invalid reason code startup for ping background-update
[2022-12-01T14:08:31Z ERROR glean_core::metrics::ping] Invalid reason code startup for ping newtab
[2022-12-01T14:08:50Z ERROR mp4parse] Found 2 nul bytes in "\0\0"
[2022-12-01T14:08:50Z ERROR mp4parse] Found 2 nul bytes in "\0\0"
[2022-12-01T14:08:50Z ERROR mp4parse] Found 2 nul bytes in "\0\0"
[2022-12-01T14:08:50Z ERROR mp4parse] Found 2 nul bytes in "\0\0"
ATTENTION: default value of option mesa_glthread overridden by environment.
JavaScript warning: https://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/bg/0QqkXV7QytCM2yBsJSpYzuW1gkirrTGdWmkSPx9VuYE.js line 2 > eval line 1157 > eval line 1 > eval line 1 > eval, line 1: WEBGL_debug_renderer_info is deprecated in Firefox and will be removed. Please use RENDERER.
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/TelemetrySession.jsm, line 761: NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE: Component returned failure code: 0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE) [nsITelemetry.msSinceProcessStartExcludingSuspend]
console.warn: LoginRecipes: "Falling back to a synchronous message for: https://forums.freebsd.org."
```

What happened? (take in consideration that I have disabled all the addons and extensions to be sure that the error wasn't caused by one on those).

It is running on Xorg on top of the NVidia driver for the graphic card NVidia Geforce 1060 (in twin view mode : two monitors are attached to it) and it's using this xorg.conf file:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"
    Screen      1  "Screen1"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor1"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier  "Card0"
Driver      "nvidia"
BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier  "Card1"
Driver      "nvidia"
BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

#Section "Device"
#Identifier  "Card1"
#Driver      "intel"
#BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
#EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen1"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor1"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

It seems that a similar problem emerged here : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/firefox-linux-ism.86528/#post-582653 ; but a solution doesn't seem that has been found. I'm running FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64.


----------



## ziomario (Dec 1, 2022)

This bug seems to be fixed (but I'm not 100% sure) by attaching two monitors to the gtx 1060. I realized that if attach one only monitor to that,I still can use one monitor,but firefox gives that error. So,both my screens should be attached there to fix it.


----------

